# Audible Edge Finder (any good)



## woodchucker (May 17, 2017)

I am considering an audible edge finder. Specifically the B&S model.
Is it really audible while a machine is running? Does it work as well as or better than a normal edge finder?


----------



## RJSakowski (May 17, 2017)

They are audible but not significantly so.  I don't have the B & S version but I use several other brands.  I usually rely on the sound for rough-in and make my final approach visually.  Generally, if used properly, I find them repeatable to +/- .0001"


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (May 17, 2017)

I think the one  I have is the B&S with age and the machine running I do not hear it at all.  Not my choice for edge finding. To be honest I like the inexpensive Chinese ones with the big diameter center the best except it is all metric. I will use it for center finding but for the edge I stick with the Starrett one.


----------



## Holescreek (May 17, 2017)

Yeah before audible edge finders came along we had to rely on our guide dogs to nudge us when the contact kicked out.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 17, 2017)

I find that the edge finders tend to be more vocal at higher rpm.  I generally run mine between 1000 and 1500 rpm.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 17, 2017)

If you are talking about the audible ones that make a tick, tick, tick sound, I have used the same one for over ten years, like it much better than Starrett plain style.  I believe mine was a no name USA made one from Enco.


----------



## woodchucker (May 17, 2017)

well not having one, I assumed it just gave a chirp (metal to metal) or click. It's not the wiggle or electronic type, it's the simple spring down the center, and offsets when you touch the edge.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 17, 2017)

I avoid all sorts of "gadgets" in my shop, especially electronic ones, which eventually (or quickly) die and become worthless.  Quality basic tools, used properly, stay reliable and accurate on and on and on.


----------



## benmychree (May 17, 2017)

I use the type that has a .200 diameter on one end and a center point on the other; I have read and found it to be true that grinding a small flat on the .200 end makes them more sensitive; I did it to mine and found it to be true, the flat need only to be about 1/16" wide or less.


----------



## woodchucker (May 17, 2017)

benmychree said:


> I use the type that has a .200 diameter on one end and a center point on the other; I have read and found it to be true that grinding a small flat on the .200 end makes them more sensitive; I did it to mine and found it to be true, the flat need only to be about 1/16" wide or less.



How would that work, wouldn't you be off by the amount of the flat?

*The reason I want audible is I find that my Chinese unit is not sensitive enough, it barely moves, then it will move.*
If the audible is not the way to go, I think I just may go to Starrett or B&S regulars. The Starrett gets good reviews as far as sensitivity.


----------



## Holescreek (May 17, 2017)

Google Fisher machine products for edge finders.  They're made in the USA. We used to be able to purchase directly from them and got super deals, looks like now they only sell through vendors.


----------



## benmychree (May 17, 2017)

woochucker said:


> How would that work, wouldn't you be off by the amount of the flat?
> 
> *The reason I want audible is I find that my Chinese unit is not sensitive enough, it barely moves, then it will move.*
> If the audible is not the way to go, I think I just may go to Starrett or B&S regulars. The Starrett gets good reviews as far as sensitivity.


The flat merely causes the edge finder to trip more easily and quickly.


----------



## woodchucker (May 17, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> I avoid all sorts of "gadgets" in my shop, especially electronic ones, which eventually (or quickly) die and become worthless.  Quality basic tools, used properly, stay reliable and accurate on and on and on.


I was not referring to electronic ones. The mechanical type
https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/?searchterm=audible+edge+finder&hdrsrh=true


----------



## woodchucker (May 17, 2017)

benmychree said:


> The flat merely causes the edge finder to trip more easily and quickly.


Just found out that is exactly what B&S does to their audible.. so it is a click click click.. And all the better if it makes it more sensitive.
I'll chuck mine up in the lathe and run the tool post grinder across to make a nice flat.. Thanks for the info. I can't lose on the one I have..


----------

